# Inspired by Arvo Pärt



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

Just recently finished my piano piece titled "Walking on G." It's like a mellow mesh of Erik Satie & Arvo Pärt. Would love your guys' feedback on this!


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Well made track. More than Satie or Pärt, this sounded like a film score to me. I think you could consider adding more contrasting moods in your future compositions, I've noticed that many of the piano tracks you've posted here are more studies in a single relaxed mood rather than a fully realised musical drama, but that's just my opinion. Anyway, in a film setting or a commercial etc., this would work nicely as it is.

You used to do hard panning on either to left or right on your previous tracks, I'm happy that you've given up on that, the piano sounds much better in a wide stereo, especially when you recommend the listener to use headphones. It might be my headphones, but I think your mix is very low end rich, I would consider cutting some of the low frequencies out, as I think it would balance the sound. What kind of mic setup do you use?


----------

